# Tender Beef Jerky



## mesquiteman

Tired of tough beef jerky that risks a visit to your dentist when you eat it? I discovered a method that seems to tenderize homemade beef jerky. I have an electric meat cutter with a serrated blade. I freeze the beef and slice it in one eight inch uniform thickness, dip in a soy marinade as it thaws and place in a dehydrator for three and one half to four hours. Since water expands about six to seven percent when it freezes it helps tenderize the jerky. I’ve never bought any or tasted any jerky that is as easy to eat as mine.  Sometimes I put a little jalapeño relish on the jerky in the dehydrator, tastes really great!


----------



## Mr. Kasper

Try putting some maple syrup on your beef jerky, it really brings out the flavour!


----------



## YT2095

*Liquid Smoke!!!!!! 
*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

YT2095 said:


> *Liquid Smoke!!!!!! *


 

Whadaya talkin' 'bout wit dat Liquid Smoke stuff!  All ya needs is to take dem dere meat strips and lay 'em out on the Webber Kettle, like a pair of yer granny's nylons over the heater.  Just make sure yer throwing some good wood on the hot coals, see, to protects the meat from the heat, (Hey!  I just made a rhyme, like BT's feet, you know, Longfellow's and smells like the Dicken's) and make some good smoke.  Then, yer gonna love yer jerky, and I ain't talkin' 'bout yer sister's husband neither.

All kidding aside. another way of producing tender jerky is to slice the strips against the grain.  It's much easier to chew and tastes just as good.

Me, I like my jerky tough and chewy.  It's like steak-flavored gum.

Hey.  Didja hear my BT, er, I mean my Joisy accent?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the north


----------



## YT2095

yeah, always across the grain here too, hang on, don`t I have a thread somewhere I dedicated to my Jerky experiments???

one sec,,, I`ll go check

(oh cr@p, now ya got ME Rhyming too!!!)

TADAAAAA!  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/my-jerky-experiment-s-32732.html


----------



## powfada

mesquiteman said:


> Tired of tough beef jerky that risks a visit to your dentist when you eat it? I discovered a method that seems to tenderize homemade beef jerky. I have an electric meat cutter with a serrated blade. I freeze the beef and slice it in one eight inch uniform thickness, dip in a soy marinade as it thaws and place in a dehydrator for three and one half to four hours. Since water expands about six to seven percent when it freezes it helps tenderize the jerky. I’ve never bought any or tasted any jerky that is as easy to eat as mine.  Sometimes I put a little jalapeño relish on the jerky in the dehydrator, tastes really great!



Think i will try it soon. I'd love to have some good tasty beef and not feel like i am chewing rubber!


----------

